# Riding in Memphis? Help a reforming euro-poser out!



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

A clarion call for information from current and former residents of Memphis:
I've been offered a superb postdoctoral fellowship at St. Jude's in Memphis, and I think I'm gonna take it; I was wondering if anyone out there could give me feedback on the riding scene in Memphis and the surrounding area. I've been living in Rome, Italy for the last 4 years, so I'm prepared for something of a change in culture, cycling and otherwise; I also lived in Lexington, KY up to the age of 16, so I'm not totally unprepared. But I digress. 
On the bike front, I found the website of the Hightailers, which seems fairly current; anyone have feedback on how easy it is to find nice roads and nice training partners in the area? Is there much of a racing scene? If so, what kind (crits, TTs, centuries)? Good LBS support? Any significant hills in the area? How bike-friendly is the city, as far as commuting to work goes? What about MTB trails? I currently do about 6k annual miles on the roads and another 1k or so on the MTB, along with a dozen or so 150km+ races; I took up road biking here in Italy, so I know nothing about the American scene. Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i was the hightailers prez last year and am still active in the club.

we have a small scene here, few racers, a couple teams, not alot of racing locally but if you want to drive a few hours, it's all in reach.

there are a few mtb trails around town, one about 40 minutes out of town, and another about an hour away. no hills really to speak of (in the dirt).

roads are fine in the suburbs and outlying areas. if you're living/working downtown (where st. jude is, but maybe you're in their fundraising function, on the east side of the city), you'll have a 20-30 minute drive to get to where most rides leave -- east of the city, the bartlett area.

there are a handful of LBSs around town, if you want a sincere recommendation, contact me directly. i've been dealing with them all for the last 7 years, as a consumer, club member, club director, and race director.

and btw if you like cyclocross, we had i think six races last year, including the four-race series i put on, plus the state championships.

feel free to PM me for more info.

good luck.

-J


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Ditto on Haiku's post. Not a particularly bike friendly town as far as commuting goes but plenty of nice places to ride out in the country/burbs and some nice friendly riding groups. I live in mid-town Memphis and can give you some info if you're planning on living in town. I've only been here a year and haven't been able to explore racing options yet. Good luck with the move!


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i've been offline a few days, got your PM, check for a reply. thanks.


----------



## bos615 (Jan 22, 2004)

hfc said:


> Ditto on Haiku's post. Not a particularly bike friendly town as far as commuting goes but plenty of nice places to ride out in the country/burbs and some nice friendly riding groups. I live in mid-town Memphis and can give you some info if you're planning on living in town. I've only been here a year and haven't been able to explore racing options yet. Good luck with the move!



I would have agreed with you guys about the country road thing up until yesterday. Any of you guys know Cory H? I've ridden that road out there several times, out in the middle of no where and not many cars. 

RIP bro.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i don't know the details, but this can happen anywhere. memphis and surrounding rural roads are more or less rideable. ride defensively and assume they don't see you from the SUV/suburbian mom on a cellphone van. i'm not moving, ride what you got or stay inside and ride the trainer.

which road was it?


----------



## mattfatlander (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bobbitt Rd, I believe*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> i don't know the details, but this can happen anywhere. memphis and surrounding rural roads are more or less rideable. ride defensively and assume they don't see you from the SUV/suburbian mom on a cellphone van. i'm not moving, ride what you got or stay inside and ride the trainer.
> 
> which road was it?


He was on Bobbitt Rd. A truck with a flatbed trailer came by and Cory was sucked under the trailer as I understand. I've been very bummed about this...a nicer guy you could not find. I've been thinking and praying about it quite a bit the last couple days. If I'm thinking right, Bobbitt is the one that runs parallel to I-40, south side of the freeway, just east of the place where 40 overpasses Chester road, but I could be incorrect. Be safe out there....


----------



## bos615 (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually Bobbit is in Fayette Co. out near where 193, 194, and 195 are all close to each other. I don't think it's close to I40, but I don't know the exact location of the accident.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...3NxJwOaXgZLZ3b73sCQQ5+J0Rcu1KeTcUSkP9cQ9cGJU=

Only got to ride with him once, but he was a super nice guy.

http://www.bikesplus.net/


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Memphis*



Americano_a_Roma said:


> A clarion call for information from current and former residents of Memphis:
> I've been offered a superb postdoctoral fellowship at St. Jude's in Memphis, and I think I'm gonna take it; I was wondering if anyone out there could give me feedback on the riding scene in Memphis and the surrounding area. I've been living in Rome, Italy for the last 4 years, so I'm prepared for something of a change in culture, cycling and otherwise; I also lived in Lexington, KY up to the age of 16, so I'm not totally unprepared. But I digress.
> On the bike front, I found the website of the Hightailers, which seems fairly current; anyone have feedback on how easy it is to find nice roads and nice training partners in the area? Is there much of a racing scene? If so, what kind (crits, TTs, centuries)? Good LBS support? Any significant hills in the area? How bike-friendly is the city, as far as commuting to work goes? What about MTB trails? I currently do about 6k annual miles on the roads and another 1k or so on the MTB, along with a dozen or so 150km+ races; I took up road biking here in Italy, so I know nothing about the American scene. Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!


I live in Mississippi and there are a couple of serious cycling teams in Memphis. Sorry I can't remember the team names. You are going to be near some great weekend mtb and road cycling in the Ozarks of Arkansas(2-3hr drives) and Smokey Mts. There is a couple of "ok" mtb courses in Memphis. I can't visualized Memphis as commuting friendly. A few pple from Memphis drive an 1.5hr or so to Sardis Lake, MS north of Oxford to ride the Clear Creek Trail and after you can go into Oxford to eat on the square and take in some of the best atmosphere in the south.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

NO OFFENSE INTENDED



> I live in Mississippi and there are a couple of serious cycling teams in Memphis.


strongly disagree.



> I can't visualized Memphis as commuting friendly.


somewhat agree.



> A few pple from Memphis drive an 1.5hr or so to Sardis Lake, MS north of Oxford to ride the Clear Creek Trail


a FEW is accurate. like not many. that's a good long drive for a few hours of mtb.



> and after you can go into Oxford to eat on the square and take in some of the best atmosphere in the south.


strongly disagree. you're going to have to drive to nashville or chattanooga for ANY atmosphere. tried oxford more than a couple times, and, well, no thanks.


----------



## JRox (Oct 5, 2004)

I know I am a month late on this but I *need * to add a comment anyway. If racing is important the serious local team does have a masters world champion, a masters national TT champion and the recently crowded 30-34 national champion plus the 4th place finisher. Seems hard not to call them a *serious * racing team.

That other local team is not as serious but we sure like to drive all over the state for races.


----------

